# Canon 1d Mark 2 - Need some help



## newbiec (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been thinking about buying my uncles Canon 1d Mark 2 since he just recently upgraded and is wanting to sell it.  He is letting me borrow it while he is on a cruise so I've played around with it a little.  I've noticed that if I take a picture outside, they are overexposed and its difficult to make out what the picture is even of.  Inside, without a flash, is extremely dark, and again, difficult to tell what the picture is of.  Inside, with a speedlight 580 EX 2, the photos turn out fine.  What am I doing wrong that the pictures turn out terribly when either outside, or inside without the flash?  I've tried so far with a 70-200, 50mm and a fisheye lens, and they all produce the same results.  

Another question I have, the back screen, is it possible to view live shooting on it?

Any information would be great, I don't have the manual and my uncle won't be back for 9 days.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 21, 2013)

It is definitely user error.  Thats an old camera, I doubt it can do live view.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2013)

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/7/0900000237/01/EOS-1DMarkII_IM-EN.pdf


----------

